
Why America Shouldn't Dominate the World - georgecmu
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/afghanistan/2020-02-10/price-primacy
======
hindsightbias
Meh, better to let China rule the world. It’s not like the US wanted to do all
the heavy lifting in the Balkans, Libya and Syria. We should have just let the
EU flail about and then charged them for our services like the KSA in 91. Get
their 2% gdp one way or another.

And not that an EU with 10x the GDP of Russia be able to protect itself. Let
us carry 60% of that burden and sit in our corner be a good boy.

~~~
jmnicolas
You're so clueless I hope you're a troll !

The US military runs a very profitable protection racket, Trump made it just
more obvious than the previous presidents.

Do you really think the US military has bases in 90% of the world just because
they are good boys and want to promote democracy, really ?

~~~
hindsightbias
You economic determinists are so precious, the world passes you by like the
water under your bridge.

I’m going to go drive my Ferrari now, from all my gains from the Balkans,
Afghanistan, Syria and Libya.

------
jppope
I'd vote to let Canada run the world. Killem with kindness! Plus adding Boxing
Day would be a big plus.

------
georgecmu
Scale the paywall: [https://archive.is/zAH7Z](https://archive.is/zAH7Z)

